

UK Parliamentary porn consumption laid bare in official figures - nekojima
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-23954447

======
nekojima
The figures per month vary massively from 15 in February to 114,844 in
November 2012. Makes one wonder what sites are classified as pornographic and
if the spikes occurring are the result of poor filtering.

------
fnordfnordfnord
Well obviously, while debating internet filtering legislation and technology,
a lot of research was needed.

